# What are salt bars?



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

That's it---that's my sweet, short question. So what are they? :blush2


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Well i would like to kow a little more myself...i did just use the one from the swap..and i must say it does feel lovely!!!!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

The salt makes them exfoliating. And the typical high superfatting makes the lather kind of lotiony. They are great to use on your legs before shaving. You get a closer shave.


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

Can the salt be added to any formula?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

My salt bars really were not exfoliating at all except the intitial use because of the salt on the outside. I think the heat just dissolves that salt right into the liquids! Not huge latherers and didn't sell well for me.

Basic recipe is a coconut shea blend. with the same weight of salt added as oils. Heats up like crazy and you have to cut in under two hours and often it is still hot.

There are people who just use thier basic recipe and add salt. Some the same amount as oils, others less.

Bethany


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine aren't exfoliating either. The value in salt bars is threaputic. Ever been to the beach and your skin clears up after being in the ocean? Reportedly the salt in the bars is good for blemished skin (works for my son when he consistantly uses it), and excema. I use it because I love the silky feel of my skin after it and I can use my high CO recipe and it isn't drying.

Yes, you can use any recipe to make salt bars. I use the high coonut to boost the bubblage, because as it has been pointed out, the bubbles are light. However it does have a wonderful lotiony lather and the SF of CO that I use leaves a nice after *feel*.

As for selling well, I guess it's about your market and educating people. Give out samples and get them hooked!


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

now can it be epsom salts?...or does it need to be sea?.....Beverrlly sorry i kinda hijacked your thread here!!!!


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes do tell, inquiring minds want to know.
Karen


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Now I have heard others say that theirs are not exfoliating after the initial use but mine seem to be. So I don't know what makes the difference.

Table salt would work as well as sea salt, I just prefer sea salt. Label appeal and it's what I use for table salt. 

Have never tried epsom.


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

I've never tried Epsom either. I use the Hain's sea salt that you can get at WW. Yep *label appeal*. I have had people say "ohhhh sea salt, that's supposed to be really good for your skin." And have NO clue why. LOL. Can't imagine folks saying "ohhhh magnesium sulphate.......


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

DON'T use epsom salts. I haven't tried but read on other forums about people who did and it didn't work out. Something about the make up of epsom salts that doesn't jive with saponfication.

Bethany


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks everybody! Now I know :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

right I heard that too abt epsom salts.


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

Where can you get Sea Salt without shipping it? Can you get it at walmart? or somewhere else locally?
I want to try a small batch of this soap as I loved mine in the swap.
Karen


----------



## dblvon (Dec 13, 2007)

I saw some sea salt at a health food store this week. I would think that they would all carry it. Grocery stores may carry it now because I think more people are using sea salt as their regular table salt. I have one sitting on my stove now that I think I got at sams or costco with one of those grinder tops, It came paired with Indian peppercorns.


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

when you put the salt in the bars, do you grind it or just put it in there like it is?
Karen


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Are you adding the salt before trace? I bet this would sell great as an exzema bar! I know I am still using the one from the last swap! Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I add the salt after trace. It might be harder to detect trace if you add it first. 

WalMart sells Hain's sea salt right next to the regular table salt. If you belong to a food co-op you can also buy it in 25-50 pound bags.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Does someone want to share a recipe for the recipe section? Vicki


----------



## lynpea (Oct 26, 2007)

Yup.


Kalne said:


> I add the salt after trace. It might be harder to detect trace if you add it first.
> 
> WalMart sells Hain's sea salt right next to the regular table salt. If you belong to a food co-op you can also buy it in 25-50 pound bags.


..

Yup... that's what I do, bring it to light trace and add the salt. When you add the salt it increases the volume substantially, so keep that in mind when choosing your mold.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Kalne and lynpea (sorry, I don't know your real names)... care to share your recipes?

When are you adding your scent? Before or after you add the salt at light trace?

How long are you waiting to cut into bars?

Sara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

My recipe is very simple: 100% CO, 20% SF same amount of salt as CO (by weight)

A 3 lb log is ready to cut after 1.5 hours. 5 lbs closer to 3 hours.

I add FO/EOs and salt at trace and SB in really well. If your trace is too thin the salt may sink.

I do like mine as they are but I am going to try adding 5-10% castor next time just to see what the diff. is.


----------

